

Tianhe-1A: 4702 TFLOPS. Made in China. (And New World's Fastest Supercomputer). - mrb
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=36

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844338>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1841807>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843248>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1844336>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1846717>

None have any comments ...

